# my other dresser



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

here is my other walnut dresser with flame frounts and sides and on the little droors i am done making them now this is out of the same 19 yr walnut lumber and ash for the drower bottoms thanks for looking del schisler


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

Anyone else having problems with this image? The top half looks OK but... Of course it could just be my system???

Ed


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Glad to hear it Ed, I was afraid I needed new bi-focals!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*pic may be better ???*



Gilbear said:


> Glad to hear it Ed, I was afraid I needed new bi-focals!


don't know what went wrong but i posted it ok and things went wrong i will repost pic and see what come's this time del schisler


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

pic will not replace ?? oh well maybe next time sorry it is all walnut tho thanks for looking del schisler


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't ya just love teknogolie? Hope you can get it to work - I enjoy looking at your stuff!


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

del schisler said:


> pic will not replace ?? oh well maybe next time sorry it is all walnut tho thanks for looking del schisler


del schisler,

Have you tried deleting the picture then uploading it again?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

-Sam- said:


> del schisler,
> 
> Have you tried deleting the picture then uploading it again?


got it right this time LOOK AT THE FIRST POST AT TOP sorry for the delay in getting it right and thanks for looking del schisler


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*my other 2 weeks of tables*

this is my other couple weeks of items the jewelery box's are from more than 2 weeks but the small tables i made in a couple weeks they are oak walnut cherry butternut beach pine and piss elm they are sprayed with a cabnet grade lacquer low gloss just had fun making the tables using scrap's that were left over from what? thanks for looking del schisler


----------

